# a fun case mod =D



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if you want a challenge but want better performance, try moving fans with diff ways to put them in. i just moved my blowhole fan (x navigator) becaus it was freaking loud and viberating. then i had to do somthing with it. only place that needed a fan was the bottom, so then you hav to find a way to put it in. i taped it in (lol) and it works like a charm. som1 else should try this.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

The bottom fans should bring cool air in while the top fans should blow hot air out. You can buy or make gaskets for the fans that will help quiet them.


----------

